# Absolute best window tint recommendations..



## MD11F (Jun 21, 2007)

I am looking for what you guys think is the absolute best (brand, and type) window tint to put on my new X5. I live in Phoenix AZ, so I got it in white, but I had to have the tobacco interior.. so I'm interested in the best tint for keeping it cool. 

I have the rear climate package which includes some factory tint, so I don't want to get it too much (or at all) darker. I'm interested in heat protection, not brightness reduction or limo tint.

thanks


----------



## E92 (Aug 12, 2006)

Huperoptik ( http://www.huperoptikusa.com/consumer_auto.cfm )
More expensive than others but good in heat reduction.


----------



## MD11F (Jun 21, 2007)

thanks... my dealer wants to put on Huper Optik Drei, but I am told this would interfere with my GPS and radio.. any thoughts? I heard the Ceramic is the way to go..


----------



## 528JD (May 17, 2007)

I had the H-O nano ceramic recently put on. AM Reception is the same.

Good stuff!

all windows = $350

:thumbup:


----------



## MD11F (Jun 21, 2007)

528JD said:


> all windows = $350
> 
> :thumbup:


that is 1/2 the price I'm being quoted.. is your price amazingly low, or is that pretty much normal? I've gotten from $500 to $750


----------



## sad108 (Oct 14, 2006)

MD11F said:


> thanks... my dealer wants to put on Huper Optik Drei, but I am told this would interfere with my GPS and radio.. any thoughts? I heard the Ceramic is the way to go..


Huper Optik is the way to go:thumbup:


----------



## 528JD (May 17, 2007)

I got 'em down $50 cause they're also doing some die-cut signage for a new office of mine.

I was on a tinter web site & found anything under $400 was a good deal. (If it had been above $450, I would have kept looking. Formula 1 & 3M have ceramic based tint too.

(www.tintdude.com - alot of good info, it's the actual tints guys who visit. The forum is structured almost like this one.)

Also, I knew I wasn't going to go with the standard tint from a 'regular' tint place, where the cost was $2-300, depending on who I called. I wanted ceramic due to the radio & gps possible interference.

Note: just to clarify, when I said all windows, the windshield was not done, I believe it's illegal in most states anyway..


----------



## Stebo19 (Jun 8, 2007)

Got mine done last week. Found a great place that gives a lifetime guarentee on the tints (they've been in business for 20 yrs). I picked a 3M Crystalline film. Does a great job of blocking out the heat. Even the lightest tint which is almost clear. I had them put that on my sunroof. It is the same as if I had the blind closed. I did everything but the windshleld and it ran me $350.


----------



## LeftySteve (Jul 6, 2006)

Yep. HO Drei is the way to go. Had some put on my Zed when I bought it last year and I can confidently say that I will never go back to any other tint. The reduction in heat transmission through the windows is absolutely amazing.

Lemme guess, BMW North Scottsdale ?

Steve


----------



## kcxi (Jul 1, 2007)

I just ordered a 528xi and asked my CA about tinting. He recommended 3M Crystalline, and they charge $700 for just the windows (windshield extra). Since it was a Saturday afternoon , the CA couldn't tell me how much they charge for windshield because the service department was closed.

I went to a local tint place that recommended Huper Optik's Huper Ceramic 60, and they quoted $450 (windows) + $300 (windshield) = $750.

I have at least 6 more weeks to decide before my car arrives.

I want my cake and eat it too  I want the tint to be as clear as can be yet provide the best heat shielding. Any comments and suggestions are most appreciated 

Any one has a opinion regarding Huper Optik vs. 3M Crystalline? Thanks.


----------



## lukeeesteve (Sep 2, 2006)

Wow...$350-$400 is the market price in DFW, TX.....It takes a little longer to apply due to the thickness of the film.


----------



## canpend (Jan 19, 2007)

You can also try V-Kool, they have higher performance numbers than huper optik, but they are more expensive.

The only drawback is that it is in fact a metallic tint. If the gps antenna is outside the vehicle you should not have problems. Maybe some one can confirm that information. As for the radio I do not think it will be a problem with reception.

V-kool lets more visible light through than Huper and it blocks more heat so you should have a cooler interior. It even has better performance than a HO ceramic 40.

A plus also is that you could tint the front windshield and cops probably wont notice, or maybe tint with v-kool 75.

To give you an idea:
*
Huper Optik Ceramic 60*

Visible Light Transmission 58% (higher is better)
Visible Light Reflectance 9% (lower is better)
Shading Coefficient 0.65 (lower is better) 
Total Solar Transmission 46% (lower is better)
Infrared Rejection 60% (higher is better)
UV Light Rejection 99% (higher is better)
Total Solar Energy Rejected 42% (higher is better)
*
V-Kool 70*

Visible Light Transmission 70% (higher is better)
Visible Light Reflectance 8% (lower is better)
Shading Coefficient 0.5 (lower is better) 
Total Solar Transmission 35% (lower is better) 
Infrared Rejection 94% (higher is better)
UV Light Rejection 99% (higher is better)
Total Solar Energy Rejected 55% (higher is better)

http://www.v-kool-usa.com/specifications.html

http://huperoptik.com/CeramicCompare.asp#C60


----------



## WhiteAngel330 (Mar 8, 2006)

I have the Huper Optik and I love it. Blocks out alot of sunlight.


----------



## kcxi (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you all for sharing your experiences and comments.

I spoke to a gentlemen who works for a Mercedes dealership doing tint work and detailing. This guy is very honest, and told me the risk of the tinting process and other considerations:

1) Because they use soapy water in the process, there is a risk of getting water in the dash area or door where electronics are located and cause electrical problems.

2) He stopped using Huper Optik because they experienced problem with HO glue after 2 years. It is very difficult to peel off the old film and replace with new one. It will make a mess.

3) He said if I am going to leave the car in the parking lot for the entire day, the car is going to build up heat anyway with or without tint.

I can't see myself putting a brand new 528xi through soap and water inside the car. The thought of someone climbing in and out of it working hard in it for hours, and then face the possibility of the problems he mentioned makes me uncomfortable.

So, I think I will live with the heat and make use of the "rear window sun blinds" and "Parked Car Ventilation" feature to cool off my car 30 minutes before I get in it


----------



## IGotBeemer (Aug 27, 2010)

*Dealer in SoCal for 3M Crystalline*

Stebo19,

Where did you get your 3M Crystalline installed in SoCal?

Guys,
I got quote for this doing all around except the windshield for $550, and including windshield for $800 in San Francisco East Bay. Is this reasonable figure? What should the cost be.


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

IGotBeemer said:


> Stebo19,
> 
> Where did you get your 3M Crystalline installed in SoCal?
> 
> ...


His post is well over 3 years old! He hasn't even logged on to this site since Sept 2007! LOL

Your quote is very high. Very. I thought mine was high, even though I was fine with it because of the lifetime no questions asked guarantee. But even your quote is higher than what I paid with the windshield to boot.


----------



## IGotBeemer (Aug 27, 2010)

*Tint*

Where did you get your tint done and how much you paid.


----------

